# Spitfire Mk.Ia N3200



## mauld (Nov 26, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT5iVhyZGxA_


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)

Wonderful !!! THX for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2014)

True beauty ! Thanks for posting.


----------

